# Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

For those that would like to add factory fog lights to their Routan
Fog Light Assembly: 7B0-941-699, 2 needed (1 for each side), list price $61.00 each
Driver's Side Grille Insert: 7B0-807-683A. list price $12.00
Passenger Side Grille Insert: 7B0-807-684A, list price $12.00
The light assemblies are currently available from your local parts department, but the grille inserts are on "backorder."


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (vwbugstuff)*

Good stuff, thanks for the numbers.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_For those that would like to add factory fog lights to their Routan
Fog Light Assembly: 7B0-941-699, 2 needed (1 for each side), list price $61.00 each
Driver's Side Grille Insert: 7B0-807-683A. list price $12.00
Passenger Side Grille Insert: 7B0-807-684A, list price $12.00
The light assemblies are currently available from your local parts department, but the grille inserts are on "backorder."


what do you do for power? a switch change too ?

BTW, do you have a Part # for the "upgraded" center console that goes up front, between the driver and passenger seat....



_Modified by redzone98 at 2:48 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*

Fog Lamp Kit
*7B0 052 250* Fog Lamp Kit Routan 09 
Set of two, front fascia mount
• Undercuts inclement weather and minimizes glare
• *Controlled by separate in-dash switch*• Designed specifically for your vehicle and provide an integrated look
• *Complete kit includes wiring harnesses, in-dash switch, installation instructions*
I ordered one for $237.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (MRP2001GTi)*

NATIONWIDE BACKORDER.........


----------



## turbo_adrian (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (vwbugstuff)*

is the installation easy? im assuming the kit comes with the harness?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (turbo_adrian)*

I got a foglight kit last week. took two days to order it. I installed the kit the other day. tookk about 40 minutes taking my time and its pretty straightforward. 
kit comes with 
pigtail harness 
two foglights
zipties
headlight switch
plastic foglight surround inserts
4 1/4" screw fasteners
The only bummer is that the with the addition of the foglights, that feature must be turned on in the ecu requiring a trip to the dealer even if you install it all yourself. the instructions provided are very good. havent had a chance to go to the dealer to have the feature turned on yet.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (2008cc)*

My routan is at the dealer right now for first service and the techs have no idea how to upload the proper data to the ECU to enable the fog lights. Does anyone have their instructions handy?
Dodge has the instructions on http://www.mopar.com website if you need them in the future. 
http://www.mopar-accessories.c...30331



_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 10:22 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (MRP2001GTi)*

i love Step 18, the little garbage can with the old switch !!!!
now, call me insane, but even with tapping power from the harness you need to "enable" the foglights on a computer !?

PICs when done !!


_Modified by redzone98 at 2:30 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_now, call me insane, but even with tapping power from the harness you need to "enable" the foglights on a computer !?

PICs when done !!

_Modified by redzone98 at 2:30 PM 6-1-2009_

Pics for sure. Yeap not only that the car has to be connected to a PC that is connected to the internet while making the change to enable the lights.








My dealer had to go buy a special cable to do this.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (MRP2001GTi)*

I found that when I went to change out the headlight switch with the one in the kit, it was the same exact switch.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_I found that when I went to change out the headlight switch with the one in the kit, it was the same exact switch. 


your stock non fog light switch = Fog light Kit Switch ????


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*

i dont think there is any foglight control in the switch, it is all in the computer. foglights are on when parking lights are on and low beams are on. you cant turn them on or off by themselves. not sure why a new switch was included.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_I found that when I went to change out the headlight switch with the one in the kit, it was the same exact switch. 

Not on my Routan. The new switch has the A (auto) option and you push the knob to turn on and off the fog lights. I can turn mine on or off as long as at least the parking lights are on. When on the green indicator on the dash lights up indicating the fogs are on, when off the indicator goes out. Its not the same switch, it doesnt even look the same. I am sure your SEL came with the Auto feature so it might be the same on your Routan. 



_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 9:18 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Not on my Routan. The new switch has the A (auto) option and you push the knob to turn on and off the fog lights. I can turn mine on or off as long as at least the parking lights are on. When on the green indicator on the dash lights up indicating the fogs are on, when off the indicator goes out. Its not the same switch, it doesnt even look the same. I am sure your SEL came with the Auto feature so it might be the same on your Routan. 

_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 9:18 AM 6-3-2009_


Man you couldnt be more correct. Fooled with the fog lights last night and they work just as you described. I didnt notice the little logo on the switch knob, or that it pushed in .5mm to turn it on or off. my apologies.
Now....who has added a hitch? was looking at a couple on Egay....gonna build my own trailer.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (2008cc)*

PICs yet?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_PICs yet?

WhaLa a Routan with fogs...


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
WhaLa a Routan with fogs...

















I need to get mine done


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (Vdubmk2_3)*


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
WhaLa a Routan with fogs...


















NICE, and since ihave a ic of your Routan Before Fogs, i can really appreciate the mod!


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade*

Ordered a Fog Light Kit from my Mopar Dealer for the Chrysler T&C for $130.50 
[list $145.00]. Same kit available for the Dodge Caravan - all the same stuff as the VW kit, but with diffeent bezels.
Then, I ordered the VW bezels from the VW parts man for about $17.00 for the pair. Bad news, they are still on backorder, but that should end soon with the Chrysler mess clearing up.
So, a complete kit for about $150.00
How much labor has been charged to anyone that had the Fog Light Feature activated? My local dealer wants 1 hr at $83.00


_Modified by cscsc at 10:45 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*

Oops... The Headlight Switch that comes with the Mopar Kit does not have the 'A' Position. That's because all Mopar cars that have Automatic Headlights also have Fog Lights as Standard Equipment [would that the Routan would be so equipped - would save a lot of trouble].
So, had to buy a switch from VW for $35. 
[list $44.]. Still a cheaper way to go and the Mopar switch and Bezels will be offered in the local sale flyer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*

Fog light kits are available from VW now. I can sell them for $233.75 plus shipping.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Fog light kits are available from VW now. I can sell them for $233.75 plus shipping.


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_
So, had to buy a switch from VW for $35. 
[list $44.]. 
Fog Light Kit from my Mopar Dealer for the Chrysler T&C for $130.50 
[list $145.00]. 
Then, I ordered the VW bezels from the VW parts man for about $17.00 for the pair. 



So even with getting parts for 100% LIST, your at $206.



_Modified by redzone98 at 1:51 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## JoseDR (Nov 23, 2007)

redzone89: Where did you get the rims for your Routan they look really good? Also, what did it set you back for them????


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (JoseDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoseDR* »_redzone89: Where did you get the rims for your Routan they look really good? Also, what did it set you back for them????

the guy with the big wheels on the Routan is "MRP2001GTi"
i still have stock


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (redzone98)*

*RE: Installation Time*
I just installed the factory fog light kit and I have to make a comment. There is quote in this thread or another post about the fog light kit installation time being approximately 40 minutes. Sorry but that person must have been on a state/provincial border with two time zones. Count on a good 2 hours MINIMUM. It took me 3 hours, and that does not count dealer programming to enable the function. 
The instructions are reasonable but are not all inclusive. For example, they omit the part where one has to take the front tire wheel-well front plastic guard off to access the fog light area (to install and secure lights). Also, the black plastic bezel (that is replaced by the fog light bezel) is difficult to remove - after 20 minutes or so I had to rip it out. You really need to know where the (4) inserts are (not on instructions) and have to have a good plastic tool to avoid scratching the paint and removing it without damaging it. Its the kind of thing you have to do once to figure out. I did it successfully without damage to the vehicle, but it had to be done carefully, was time consuming, and original parts were slightly damaged. Also, when doing the electrical hook up in to the main electronic module (TIPM - Totally Integrated Power Mower Module) I damaged a small proprietory connector (one of two) on the pigtail harness that comes with the kit, and had to resolder it (20 minutes) - which was tricky.
In the end though, the fog lights look sharp - it is definitely a very attractive option that really appreciates the look of the vehicle. Highly recommended. Purchased from my dealer for CAN$290 ($330 MSRP).


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

You are right, 40 min. sounds like a good time for the third or fourth kit. I've worked on cars of all types for more years than I care to admit and it took me about two hours, working carefully. Two tips:
The plastic blank covers are best removed from the rear - either push the tabs out or break them off.
I found the four cable ties provided to be insufficient to support the harness as it crosses behind the bumper to the right side. I used two adhesive cable tie pads that provide additional anchor points. Makes for a neater installation and keeps the cable up and out of harm's way.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

i still cant believe that the car needs to be taken back to the dealer to 'activate' the function via a software patch. just makes me shake my head


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Absolutely incredible - and I'm still waiting to hear from the dealer's service dept. - they spent the better part of 3 hrs of my time monkeying with their computer only to find that they didn't have the correct access code to get into VWoA's system to register the feature to my VIN. This after I had to show them how to print out a set of instructions for the fog light activation from the MOPAR website. As Bugs Bunny would have said 'What a bunch of Maroons!'.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Fog Light Installation - Is Starscan Training Adequate?*

OK guys, this story is a little unbelievable. 
After making an appointment 2 weeks ago, I brought my vehicle into the dealership today at 8 am to enable the fog lights after my installation. I supplied the dealer with the I-sheet included with the kit - very simple instructions on accessing the internet, inserting data like user name, pw, and VIN number, and by following steps one adds the 3 letter code to have the fog lights enabled, and saves it.
I received a phone call at 3 pm saying this job would not get done today because the one tech they have for Starscan work is tied up all day. I was in a great mood all day so I navigated around this with some friendliness, but was assertive. I said if this was not done today and I was inconvenienced to bring this vehicle back again for 10 minutes work, there would be consequences that would be negative. My vehicle was in for three days last month trying to figure out MyGig programming problems, which were resolved myself after I found that the problem was a defective accessory mic, not a programming problem. I asked could they please reconsider completing this job and get back to me. 
They got back to me the same but more detailed and unbelievable explanation. They could not do it because the Starscan tool has not been used much and they are not familiar with it. I was told I was the the only one who has used this tool so far (with my MyGig last month). I was floored - selling a vehicle and not knowing how to service it - repeatedly?
I said I would now have to resort to calling to VW Canada to complain about this ongoing issue if my vehicle wasn't completed today. So, some time passed and I was on the telephone to VW Canada starting the conversation when the service manager from the dealership called. Story retold, and I was assured they would look at today. The service manager appears to be a good guy - second time genuinely helping me with these Starscan issues.
6 pm rolls around and service manager calls me advising me they can not get the Starscan signed on to the website and not even VW Canada National techs knows what is wrong. The vehicle is still in the garage overnight now, with work and hopeful resolution to be continued tomorrow. 
Problem appears to be that VW has not adequately trained dealerships and the vehicle is still quite unfamiliar with technicians.
I will keep you posted.


_Modified by Whataguy at 11:13 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Fog Light Installation - Is Starscan Training Adequate? (Whataguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Whataguy* »_

Problem appears to be that VW has not adequately trained dealerships and the vehicle is still quite unfamiliar with technicians.


in NJ the dealers cant even pronounce "routan" correctly, let alone FIX it!
my local dealer didnt even know to rotate the tires for a 6K mile checkup.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Fog Light Installation - Is Starscan Training Adequate? (redzone98)*

Back from dealer after 2 days, for brake work and most of time spent problem solving StarMobile/Scan.
"Fog Lights not able to enabled. Starmobile could not connect."
I was told by the service manager that they got the Starscan tool working and VIN entered, and that they enabled the fog lights on the starscan tool, BUT they just could not get the information transferred and saved to the vehicle. They contacted VW Canada - no help. They contacted another dealer in another province - only one experience with Starscan tool and unable to be of any help.
Service manager is on holidays for two weeks tomorrow and while away he will be going to Ajax, Ontario to VW HQ and asking how to do this personally. I have to wait until then with hopefully a solution.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*



cscsc said:


> I ordered the VW bezels from the VW parts man for about $17.00 for the pair. Bad news, they are still on backorder, but that should end soon with the Chrysler mess clearing up.
> GOOD NEWS!!! VWoA says the fog light bezels will be available during the first week of Sept - we'll see.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*

Good News:
I was notified on Friday that my Fog Light Bezels are in!!!








That means they are now generally available. 
Routan owners can now get a complete Foglight kit for about $185.00, plus the charge for activating the feature [see my earlier post on this subject].


_Modified by cscsc at 5:19 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_Good News:
plus the charge for activating the feature [see my earlier post on this subject].

_Modified by cscsc at 5:19 AM 9-1-2009_

How can they charge for something they dont know how to do?







If it makes you guys feel any better my dealer didnt know how to do it either but they figured it out after a few DAYS.







I wonder if we can take our Dodges to a Dodge dealer, um....sorry Fiat dealer to get it worked on?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
I wonder if we can take our Dodges to a Dodge dealer... to get it worked on?

As an aside, one can not get any electronic work done at a Chrysler dealer. 
In the absence of my VW dealer knowing how to enable the accessory mic on the NAV MyGig, I telephoned a Chrysler dealer and spoke with a tech - he was good enough to try it for me. He took my VIN but couldn't get past the initial startup of the procedure because the Chrysler Starscan/StarMobile rejected the VW VIN.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*

You won't believe this one!!! The Foglight bezels arrived, but the left side bezel was a BLANK! Checking with the parts guy at the dealership reveals that the part number was correct - the part was bagged incorrectly.








After waiting 2 months, I'm waiting again.
By the way, the bezel has no hole for accessing the aiming screw. Have any of you SEL Premium owners with factory installed foglights noticed this? 
I guess they figured that once adjusted they'll stay adjusted, or we'll happily take the car to the dealer and pay big bucks to adjust a foglight?
I think I'll be drilling a hole in the bezels before installation to allow easy access to the screw. The bezels are only removable from the rear and even then, it's easy to break off a tab or two.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*

Too bad for you on the part mislabelling. Hopefully the dealer will expedite the part replacement for you.
I have the fog lights installed MINUS the bezels. I ahve them but as you may have read, I am waiting for the lights to be enabled. Then I will adjust them before adding the push one bezel as I agree with you, it was very difficult to remove them, from the front or the back.
The instruction information sheet names the special tool part number to remove the bezel, and I am sure one can find or buy something that would work. I could not find anything around my garage to work as a fascimile without damaging the bezel in the end. I think one would have a good chance of removing it from the front if you had that tool - a small very flat sharp hard plastic one it appears. Inserting the right tool should be able to carefully removing each of the four inserts.
Drilling a small hole would be an excellent idea, though. Would look very clean and stock-like - not noticeable at all. A good born-on-the-street design.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (Whataguy)*

After two months of calls involving having the vehicle at the dealership for several days, my fog lights are now enabled. It took some disciplined patience and in the end an assertive discussion with the manager to resolve this lack of knowledge problem. From what I could understand the manager discussed the problem internally with their service manager and then their on-staff IT person got involved. After purchase of a new router they now have their StarMobile configured properly and working. The first in Atlantic Canada because apparantly no other regional dealer knew how to do this either.
Nice add-on after all is said and done - surprised at how it brightens the road functionally. Adds more of a premium look cosmetically.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (Whataguy)*

The starscan tools are fereign territory for most dealers. My dealer has spent $10k on the bloody thing and never taken it out of the box. Moreover, the training they were provided with it is minimal in his words and even simple things like checking codes sound like they are going to be monumental tasks. I hope that like in your case, I'm not the first test subject when the time comes.
Glad you got those foglights working! Great timing with the fall and winter weather coming out to your area.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (Whataguy)*

Glad you finally got your foglights enabled. I just picked up my second bezel and, after I drill and install them I'll make an appointment with the dealer to get them turned on. 








Incidentally - the Chrysler bezels that came with the kit I bought have an access moulded in for adjusting the lights - another feature Chrysler didn't sell to VW?








If any of you decide to drill your bezels before installation, use a 3/8" Forstner bit in a drill press. Hold the bezel tightly and advance the bit slowly. Drill just above the lip that surrounds the light opening at due North [top]. Should give a professional result.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*

I left the bezels off for the past 6 weeks while waiting enabling, to avoid removing them to adjust if needed. It turns out they lined up pretty symmetrically on the garage door, without any significant adjustments required. 
Thanks for your post - seems you have the fog light bezel drill hole mod down to a factory finish style. Great idea - good of you to be so creative and meticulous. 


_Modified by Whataguy at 3:51 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*

Well, they've done it again!!







Went to the VW dealer to get the foglights enabled and, guess what, after three hours wasted waiting for the car, they tell me that the StarScan tool did not have the latest upgrade and they couldn't enable the lights.








Last time they had the wrong access code to VW's computer system.
So, maybe the third time will be the charm. They don't know it yet, but they're going to do this for free after wasting so much of my time.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*

So, I guess the third time's the charm... Just got back from the VW dealer and, lo and behold, the Fog Lights finally work





















.
Took it in for the 6K service and the trans reprogramming as well [see those posts for more info]
Kudos to the Dealer for finally getting his ducks in a row and learning how to do the Fog Ligts - and - he didn't charge me, as I spent two three-hour waits on the previous visits to no avail.


----------



## makko327 (Dec 9, 2009)

what rims are those and size? how's the ride after you have changed the rims and ur routan looks nice...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Least Expensive Factory Fog Light Upgrade (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_So, I guess the third time's the charm... Just got back from the VW dealer and, lo and behold, the Fog Lights finally work <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> .
Took it in for the 6K service and the trans reprogramming as well [see those posts for more info]
Kudos to the Dealer for finally getting his ducks in a row and learning how to do the Fog Ligts - and - he didn't charge me, as I spent two three-hour waits on the previous visits to no avail. 

good news finally !


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if the fog lights stay on when the high beams are turned on. I just ordered a HID kit and can't wait to put my kit in.


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (jasonzak)*

Fog lights go off when high beams go on.


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (linus69)*

Damn, going to have to find a work around.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: (jasonzak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jasonzak* »_Damn, going to have to find a work around.

That would be illegal I think.


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

I picked up a Mopar dealer fog light kit for an 09 Town & Country on Ebay for $96 shipped. Went yesterday to VW for the bezels and switch.
Bezels 7B0-807-684-A and 7B0-807-683-A were $13.56 List $11.10 Net
Headlight switch 7B0-941-531-G was $48.40 List $39.60 Net
None of the parts were in stock and had to be ordered.


_Modified by linus69 at 1:23 PM 3-8-2010_


_Modified by linus69 at 1:43 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

My VW parts came in and the switch came in a Mopar box with a VW parts sticker over the Mopar part number.
I peeled it back and found the Mopar part number.
04602888AD This is number on the box and on the back of the new switch.
I`m sure it can be bought cheaper from Chrysler
This switch is different from the switch that came in the Town & Country fog light kit


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok just back from 3hrs at the dealership and no fog lights. I told the service manager what I needed, he said ok and then his mechanics proceeded to treat it as faulty factory installed fog lights.
After 3hrs they come to me and say these lights didn`t come with the car, I had to remind the service manager what I had originally told him.
What a circle jerk, he doesn`t have a clue as to how to turn these on.
He wants my paperwork from the kit which I had left home, but those are the Mopar instructions and I don`t know if they are the same.
Does anyone have a copy of the VW fog light kit dealer programing instructions?
Does anyone know if the Mopar dealer programing instructions will work?
They did manage to program a Chrysler keyfob I got new for $30 on Ebay for me correctly and they didn`t charge me a dime for the wasted afternoon.


_Modified by linus69 at 11:19 AM 2-20-2010_


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

installed my fog lamp kit last week and also installed a hid kit in the fogs as well. I'm getting some slight flickering from the bulbs, anyone else run into this?


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

Another trip to the VW dealer this time with the Mopar instructions in hand and eureka I now have working fog lights and also the automatic lights feature, that is a bonus I wasn`t aware of.
I knew the new Mopar/VW headlight switch I had to put in had the A setting on it, but I never expected that too would get activated along with the fog lights, but that feature now works.
They followed the Mopar kit instructions to the letter and they had to log onto https://dealerconnect.chrysler.com site to register my foglights. They did not have to log onto the VW site or VW database as I had read in this thread.
This is a very nice option to add in my opinion and I`m very pleased in how they look, both lit and unlit.
It took about 15mins to do and they didn`t charge me.
This was done at Sunrise VW in Lynbrook Long Island.
My thanks to Tom the service manager and his staff.
http://i73.photobucket.com/alb...s.gif

_Modified by linus69 at 5:10 PM 2-24-2010_

_Modified by linus69 at 9:14 AM 2-25-2010_


_Modified by linus69 at 1:50 PM 3-6-2010_


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (linus69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *linus69* »_I picked up a Mopar dealer fog light kit for an 09 Town & Country on Ebay for $96 shipped. Went yesterday to VW for the bezels and switch.
Bezels 780-807-684-A and 780-807-683-A were $13.56 List $11.10 Net
Headlight switch 780-941-531-G was $48.40 List $39.60 Net
None of the parts were in stock and had to be ordered.


what seller? cheapest i can find it is $129.


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

It was an auction by a dealer that stated a customer had ordered the fog light kit, put down a deposit and never completed the transaction.
(THIS AUCTION IS FOR ONE NEW FOG LIGHT KIT FOR 2008-2010 DODGE CARAVAN AND CHRYSLER TOWN&COUNTRY THIS ITEM WAS ORDER FOR A CUSTOMER AND WAS NEVER PICKED UP. EASY PLUG IN KIT INCLUDES INSTRUCTIONS AND HARDWARE. THE BOX WAS ONLY OPEN FOR THIS PICTURE.)
The seller`s Ebay ID is kellco09 but I haven`t seen him run another of these kits.





_Modified by linus69 at 8:46 AM 3-6-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (vwbugstuff)*

guys, what about this kit, from our mother manufacturer 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...op:en
129$ gets you a complete kit


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*

When you add in the VW bezels and the necessary headlight switch you are at aprox. $200 going this route, Mopar kit with shipping $140, bezels and switch aprox.$60.
Of course you will be left with the Mopar bezels and headlight switch to sell on Ebay to recoup a few bucks.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (linus69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *linus69* »_When you add in the VW bezels and the necessary headlight switch you are at aprox. $200 going this route, Mopar kit with shipping $140, bezels and switch aprox.$60.
Of course you will be left with the Mopar bezels and headlight switch to sell on Ebay to recoup a few bucks.

according to the description, it comes with a switch
140 shipped for the kit
Driver's Side Grille Insert: 7B0-807-683A. list price $12.00
Passenger Side Grille Insert: 7B0-807-684A, list price $12.00
im getting ~165 bucks for all this.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*

A couple of cautions - the Mopar kit does not necessarily come with the correct switch for the Routan - all Chrysler/Dodge vans that come with Factory Installed Foglights also have Automatic Headlights, so the kit is for vans without foglights or auto headlamps - the switch Mopar supplies in the kit has no Auto position. I bought my Mopar kit from the local dealer for about $135. , the switch and bezels from VW for about $53. total - see my old posts.
Also, consider drilling the bezels to give access to the adjusting screw.


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*

Yes it comes with a headlight switch that will work for a Town & Country or a Caravan. 
The headlight switch needed for the Routan is different, if you read this thread from the beginning you will see that. 
The switch included in the Mopar kit is also cosmetically different than the switch used in the Routan.
The switch you need is VW part # 7B0-941-531-G
The Mopar part # under VW sticker is 04602888AD
Also here is an archived thread on the same subject,
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4458724


_Modified by linus69 at 1:27 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (linus69)*

thanks for the clarification.










_Modified by redzone98 at 11:00 AM 3-10-2010_


----------



## satellitester (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*

Fog lights (82211072) for Town and Country for $60 https://www.wyckoffchryslerpar...96602


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (satellitester)*

If I buy this, what else am I going to need from VW to make it work in the Routan?


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (Row1Rich)*

First, make sure that you're buying a kit, not just the lights - this is a really cheap price for the kit. The kit comes with the lights, bezels, headlight switch and the all-important wiring harness. Once you've got the kit, you'll need the correct bezels for the Routan and the correct Headlight Switch. See earlier posts in this thread for part numbers and more info. Good Luck!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_First, make sure that you're buying a kit, not just the lights - this is a really cheap price for the kit. The kit comes with the lights, bezels, headlight switch and the all-important wiring harness. Once you've got the kit, you'll need the correct bezels for the Routan and the correct Headlight Switch. See earlier posts in this thread for part numbers and more info. Good Luck!

"Mopar's Fog Lights undercut inclement weather and minimize glare. They are designed specifically for your vehicle and provide an integrated look.
Notes: Complete kit. Same as production.
Sale price listed valid while in stock supplies last.
This part fits the following vehicles:
Chrysler: Town and Country 2008 - 2009"
Looks like it's the complete kit, ordered it. Also just ordered the bezels and switch from VW for $58.61.








A TOTAL KIT FOR $126.44








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (Row1Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Row1Rich* »_
"Mopar's Fog Lights undercut inclement weather and minimize glare. They are designed specifically for your vehicle and provide an integrated look.
Notes: Complete kit. Same as production.
Sale price listed valid while in stock supplies last.
This part fits the following vehicles:
Chrysler: Town and Country 2008 - 2009"
Looks like it's the complete kit, ordered it. Also just ordered the bezels and switch from VW for $58.61.








A TOTAL KIT FOR $126.44








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Boooooh! Got an email from Wyckoff Parts to say the kit is out of stock. So I cancelled my order from them and the switch and bezels from Vw and ordered a full foglight kit from VW for $120.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (Row1Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Row1Rich* »_
Boooooh! Got an email from Wyckoff Parts to say the kit is out of stock. So I cancelled my order from them and the switch and bezels from Vw and ordered a full foglight kit from VW for $120.










you have the link for this VW Kit for 120$ ?? for that price, im getting one


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*

Sorry, no link. Had someone I know order it for me, a VW employee. It's always good to make friends with your sales guy!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (Row1Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Row1Rich* »_Sorry, no link. Had someone I know order it for me, a VW employee. It's always good to make friends with your sales guy! 


awww i call shenanigans !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*

I have a kit in stock, and will sell it for $126.00 plus shipping.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have a kit in stock, and will sell it for $126.00 plus shipping.


Bud, is this a complete kit? 
then just a Dealer visit to Enable the Feature ?
if so, ill do that, shipping to SNJ 08204


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

Bud, is this a complete kit? 
then just a Dealer visit to Enable the Feature ?
if so, ill do that, shipping to SNJ 08204

Yes, it is a full kit. Shipping with UPS will be $7.92.


----------



## ghull (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information ([email protected])*

I'll buy it if RedZone doesn't. Just let me know.
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (ghull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghull* »_I'll buy it if RedZone doesn't. Just let me know.
Thanks,
Gary

I can get more at that price.


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bud what do you get for the front and rear molded mudguards?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (linus69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *linus69* »_Bud what do you get for the front and rear molded mudguards?

Retail for the 2 sets (VW sells splash guards as a front set and a rear set) is $102.00. I can sell them for $83.00 plus shipping.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Retail for the 2 sets (VW sells splash guards as a front set and a rear set) is $102.00. I can sell them for $83.00 plus shipping.

linus, thats exactly what i was looking for too. 
Bud, does the fog kit include the replacement light switch, wiring, bezels, fog lights, etc? If so, can you got me a quote for both the fog light kit and the mud guards? Shipping is to 19454.


----------



## [email protected]dFlagVW (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (rmbalisa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmbalisa* »_
linus, thats exactly what i was looking for too. 
Bud, does the fog kit include the replacement light switch, wiring, bezels, fog lights, etc? If so, can you got me a quote for both the fog light kit and the mud guards? Shipping is to 19454. 

Here are a couple of pics...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, it is a full kit. Shipping with UPS will be $7.92.

Ill take em... oh and the Molded mudflap Kits as mentioned by another poster
ill contact you through IM so i dont litter this thread


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: Factory Fog Light Upgrade Information (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
Ill take em... oh and the Molded mudflap Kits as mentioned by another poster
ill contact you through IM so i dont litter this thread








ANCan someone post a link to the mudflap kit, I've never seen one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *rmbalisa* »_
> linus, thats exactly what i was looking for too.
> Bud, does the fog kit include the replacement light switch, wiring, bezels, fog lights, etc? If so, can you got me a quote for both the fog light kit and the mud guards? Shipping is to 19454.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics...



PM Sent


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have a kit in stock, and will sell it for $126.00 plus shipping.


 Hey Bud, 

Do you still have these kits @ this price available ? 
If so... please shoot me a PM and I will get a set ordered up !!! :thumbup:


----------



## serega12 (Sep 14, 2013)

So did anyone figure out an easy way to remove the bezels without breaking the tabs? I'm trying to remove the fogs from mySSEL Premium to have them refinished (original finish is all banged up and peeling..)


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

serega12 said:


> So did anyone figure out an easy way to remove the bezels without breaking the tabs? I'm trying to remove the fogs from mySSEL Premium to have them refinished (original finish is all banged up and peeling..)


A butter knife or what I used is a real narrow spackle/putty knife. Do it from behind the bumper. Where the tabs mount to the bezel panel, the plastic is REAL THIN, so they may break anyway. Luckily, they're pretty cheap to replace and they hold tight with only three of the four tabs, too.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

If you are looking to upgrade your fog lights to HID, here's a couple good links.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5674933-HID-kit-for-SEL-Premium-Fog-Lights.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...yone-upgraded-to-HID-fogs-Any-recommendations

If you don't have fog lights and are looking to add them, I suggest a dealer...
but shop them, prices may vary greatly.
There are a few dealers selling on line, and one or two on here 

I believe you would be looking for Part# 7B0052250, that's what I used.
It includes everything you need, and they look and function great! 

As for installation. I had my fog lights installed by the dealer.

Yes, I "had them" installed, and did not install them myself. Normally I'm all for saving a buck and I enjoy I DIY as much as anyone, and am even good at it, but let me explain...

I purchased the VW fog light kit, as it contains all the necessary parts (including zip ties) from my local dealer. His price was good, and has no shipping, so it worked out to be cheaper than ordering from the US (I'm in Canada).

Here's the thing... I asked my dealers (I have two local VW dealers), if I were to install them,
how much would they charge me to activate them... I get the same reply from both of them.
The basic re-program fee of $120.00 :screwy: but what can you do?
Ok, so I asked them how much they would charge me to install them (including activation)...
Hourly rate x Book time for install = $150.00 Now that's what I call a no brainer...

Basically $30 to have the dealer install the set of fog lights, replace the headlight switch and wire the lot in.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

Considering that modifying factory lighting housings to install HID bulbs is illegal in every state and blinds every oncoming driver, it's not recommended.


----------

